# 2017 E/M Bell Curve & Auditing Sourcebook?



## coder21 (Nov 2, 2016)

Has anyone ever used the decision health 2017 E/M Bell Curve & Auditing Sourcebook?

Thank you


----------



## scauleycpc (Apr 9, 2017)

*Good Resource*

I use this book to compare my providers with other providers of the same specialty.  I report the bell curve results at our monthly QI meeting. The book gave the breakdown by each provider type which was also helpful.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Apr 9, 2017)

The info is available from CMS for free if you know where to look and how to extract the data

https://www.cms.gov/research-statistics-data-and-systems/statistics-trends-and-reports/medicarefeeforsvcpartsab/medicareutilizationforpartb.html

CY 2015 Evaluation and Management (E&M) Codes by Specialty    is the most recent data.

Look for each code by specialty

99201, 99202, 99203, 99204, 99205
99211, 99212, 99213, 99214, 99215

From this you can calculate your percentages per CPT code (for the specialty)

Determine the allowed services for each code.   Add them all up for each series (99201-99205).
Divide the allowed services for each code by the total for the series of code to get your percentage.
The percentages for each code in the series should add up to 100%


----------



## penny48 (May 4, 2017)

*Sources*

I have used MD Tools, it is great and electronic.  It does the bell curve for your locality and specialty.  It is very reasonable also.  

Penny Lask, CPMA, CFPCS
SR Billing Manager 
Operation Samahan, Inc


----------

